# What are the dates for the portland indiana show?



## bike (Jun 14, 2018)

I know that people get there way ahead of the official days
Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 14, 2018)

Jay Co. IN site is showing 26-30 July. V/r Shawn


----------

